

Would The Blind Be Pinterested? - mcj2155
http://blog.michaeljanger.com/2012/01/30/would-the-blind-be-pinterested-the-disability-markets-perspective/

======
mcj2155
Pinterest is redefining the Internet search experience, and delivers new and
lucrative opportunities for businesses to advertise their products and measure
consumer attitudes toward these products. From the perspective of someone who
writes about marketing and business opportunities in the disabilities market,
what does Pinterest mean for people with disabilities? It is not accessible to
the blind, for starters.

